# رقم أستغاثة أيمن 169



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]بالأمس وجدت عنوان موضوع لمشرفنا العزيز " أيموندد "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يا جدعان حراااااام ....لآلآلآلآلآ ....كفاااااااااااااااااية ...بلااااااش ...ارجووووكم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان ناقص يحلف بالطلاق ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
"أيمن" يُعانى أشد المُعاناة مع بشر الفيس توك توك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذ أكتشفت انه عنده حوالى 13 صفحة فيس ...بخلاف صفحته الشخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً دة بخلاف معاناته مع أعضاء المنتدى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتحت علشان أعرف فيه أية بالظبط ومين مزعل " أجمل أخ حلو "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمحت عدد الزوار تحت ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
قلعت النضارة و...  حااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دة صوت نفخة بخار من بوقى على أزاز النضارة للتلميع ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذ لمحت رقم خُزعبلى ..ولم أصدق عيناى ..فيه أما رقم 9 أو رقم 6[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة ممكن يبقى عااادى جداً ...لكن لقيت حوالى تلات أرقام جنب بعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت أنا ما لمعتش النضارة زى البنى الآدمين .... ( حاااااااااااااااااااا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبطرف ( الفانلة الداخلية ) لمّعت الأزاز تانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حاكم حدوتة طرف الفانلة دهين اللى علمها لى دكتور عيون ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى والله ... دكتور العيون هو اللى علمها لى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالى أحسن حاجة تلمع بيها عدسات النضارة هو الفانلة داخلية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن عادتى أنى راجل باسمع الكلا ...فكنت كل ما أحب ألمع النضارة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفتح الجاكت ...وزراير القميص .. وأطلع طرف الفانلة الداخلية ...وألمع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أقوم أعدل نفسى وأعدل البنطلون اللى خرجت منه الفانلة لزوم التلميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نسيت أقول لكم صحيح ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنه طول عمرى كان فيه خلاف شديد جداً بينى وبين " أم العيال "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا راجل باحب أغلي الملابس الداخلية البيضاء وتتغسل لوحدها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن " أم العيال " كانت بترفض دائماً و بتُصِّرررر إن درجة الغليِّة بتبوظ الغسالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= مين اللى قال الكلا دهون ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]-  تانت عنايات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا ست أزاى بس ؟!! ...يعنى هو المصنع اللى عمل درجة الغليِّة دهون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بيفهمش وتانت عنايات هى اللى فاهمة ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ما علينا من الغليَّة ومن تانت ومن الفانلة ومن دكتور العيون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونرجع مرجوعنا لأيمن ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بعد تلميع النضارة لقيت فعلاً أن عدد الزوار هو 169 زائر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متواجدين فى قعر الموضوع ( إن تايم ) وقت واحد ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أن رقم الأستغاثة الخاص بأيمن هو 169..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة زى أرقام 121 و 123 بتوع الأسعاف والمطافى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بسرعة عملت سكرين شوت لعدد الزوار لأثبات صحة الرقم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأثبات أن غليِّة الملابس الداخلية لا تؤثر على صحة الغسالة [/FONT]*​ :closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2016)

هههههههههههههه كل دول كانوا متجمهرين فى صفحة معقولة :banned: والصفحة موقعتش بيهم :t31:
ويقولك ال المنتدى مش شغال  هيشتغل ايه اكتر من كده احنا يهمنا ان اللى بنكتبه يتقرا وطول ما معانا مشرفنا العزيز ايموندد و حافظين رقمه 169 تقريبا هيكون كله تمام

اماا بقا لحكاية الغلية والملابس الداخلية 
انا مش بعترف بغسيل الابيض ال على درجة حرارة من 80 لفوق ولازم يكون متزهر ولو مش متزهر يبقا ميلزمنيش الغسلة دى بص من الاخر ابعتلنا طنط عنايات واحنا نعلموها ازاى تغسل


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2016)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولو اني مش فاتح 13 صفحة ولا حاجة كلهم على بعضهم 5 فقط وتحت إلحاح كمان، والباقي بابعت لنكاتهم لباقي الصفح كما هو مطلوب مني، ولو انك دخلت لما الرقم بدأ يقل لأن أول لما فتحت الموضوع لقيت فيه أكتر من 200 زائر تقريباً مش حافظ الرقم بدقة... بس عموماً معظم الموضوعات بيدخل عليها اكتر من كده ومش عارف ايه السبب ولا ليه لكن ما علينا...*

*بس صحيح انا مش باغلي الملابس البيضاء في الغسالة باحطهم على درجة حرارة 70 فقط.. علشان الوالدة برضو لما ازود ممكن تتخانق وتقول الغسالة تبوظ هههههههههههه يعني الفكر ده منتشر بين الناس يعني مش جديد... فين أيام الطشت بتاع زمااان والباجور لما كنا في الستينات وغسالة أوائل السبعينات كانت أيام الواحد حقيقي بيفقتقدها...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> انا مش بعترف بغسيل الابيض ال على درجة حرارة من 80 لفوق ولازم يكون متزهر ولو مش متزهر يبقا ميلزمنيش الغسلة دى بص من الاخر ابعتلنا طنط عنايات واحنا نعلموها ازاى تغسل



 *[FONT=&quot]دة كلام الناس اللى ليها فى الغسيل ....صح كدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبصراحة معرفش مين اللى بدع حدوتة بلاش تغسل على درجة 90 دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال عملوها لية ؟ ...الظاهر عملوها علشان ينكدوا ع الأزواج [/FONT]*​


aymonded قال:


> * أول لما فتحت الموضوع لقيت فيه أكتر من 200 زائر تقريباً مش حافظ الرقم بدقة... *
> *
> 
> .. فين أيام الطشت بتاع زمااان والباجور لما كنا في الستينات وغسالة أوائل السبعينات كانت أيام الواحد حقيقي بيفقتقدها...*​


 *[FONT=&quot]200 زائر يا أيمن ؟!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أتوبيس فى باكستان دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكر أنت الطشت وعصاية الغلية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب فاكر ( البوتاس ) ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى يقولوا علينا عواجيز من مواليد 88 
[/FONT]*
​
:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (10 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه كل دول كانوا متجمهرين فى صفحة معقولة :banned: والصفحة موقعتش بيهم :t31:
> ويقولك ال المنتدى مش شغال  هيشتغل ايه اكتر من كده احنا يهمنا ان اللى بنكتبه يتقرا


*جبتو العدد دا من اين ؟
لما بانزل لآخر الصفحة بجد الساعة - ولا يوجد ارقام لعدد الزائرين ؟​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2016)

ربنا يبارك بالزوار ويمكن ربنا يكرمهم ويبقوا اعضاء
على ايد استاذ ايمن 

وبعدين الست مملكتها البيت بتراقبها 
ليه وهى بتغسل لما تلاقى الهدوم مش نضيفه من حقك تتكلم  
غلطانه هى عايزه توفر عليك تمن غساله جديده

على فكره حماتى بتقولى نفس الكلام درجة الغلية بتوظ الغساله 
لكنى جبت واحده توب اتوماتيك فحماتى الحمدلله مش بتعرف لها


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2016)

الغسالة عندى ليها 12 سنة وبغسل على ال80 ويادوب من كام شهر بس اللى اشتكت يعنى حتى لو باظت فكتر خيرها 12 سنه كويسين عملت بحقها بس الغسيل فضل نضيف وبروبروء


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2016)

يبقى كلام طنط عنايات صح  درجة الغليه بتبوظ الغساله 
حماتى غسالتها بأمانه من اكتر من 25 سنه وعمرها ما اشتكت


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2016)

*ههههههههههههههه هو ايه موضوع الغسيل اللي احنا فيه ده*
*حسستوني اني وقعت في بستلة غسيل الومنيوم وفيها عصاية غلية عماله تقلب فينا كلنا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وعواجيز من سنة 88 ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *جبتو العدد دا من اين ؟
> لما بانزل لآخر الصفحة بجد الساعة - ولا يوجد ارقام لعدد الزائرين ؟​*



*ازاي يا غالي المفروض يظهر عند الجميع بعد مربع الرد السريع على البار من أسفل
فيها عدد المتواجدين بيوضح الزائرين والأعضاء !!!!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2016)

والعدد دا صدفة كدا شعقولا 
انا بشك يكونش استاذ ايمن اللي قايلهم هاعمل موضوع في المنتدي 
وتعالوا زروه :smil12:
موضوع الابيض دا يا استاذ عبود كان رخم غلاسة السنين 
انا كنت بغلي ع اعلي درجة للغسالة 
الصراحة الغسالة مابظتش ولا حاجة 
انما الهدوم هي اللي الله يرحمها :yahoo:
لحد ما فكرت اني استغني عن الابيض خالص 
واقنعت ايهاب بقطونيل الملون :kap:
وبكدا حافظت ع الغسالة والهدوم ووفرت الظاهرة كمان :999:
​


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> والعدد دا صدفة كدا شعقولا
> انا بشك يكونش استاذ ايمن اللي قايلهم هاعمل موضوع في المنتدي
> وتعالوا زروه :smil12:
> موضوع الابيض دا يا استاذ عبود كان رخم غلاسة السنين
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه لا أنا بادفع رشوة صور جلاكسي فالناس بتدخل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين انتِ انضمتي لحزب الغسيل والا ايه يا ترى !!!!!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه لا أنا بادفع رشوة صور جلاكسي فالناس بتدخل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين انتِ انضمتي لحزب الغسيل والا ايه يا ترى !!!!!​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مانا بحب الرشوة برضك 
ايون امال يا استاذنا 
هو فى حاجة ورانا غير الغسيل :yahoo:
وبعدين الاستاذ عبود هو السبب 
انا كنت بقرا فى الموضوع ومنسجمة 
وهوب لقتنى وقعت فى حلة غليه وبوتاس :59:
وتيتا عنايات :smil12:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ ​


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2016)

*عموما خلاص بستلة الغسيل والباجور والبُطاس على عبود
وانا عليا عصاية الغلية الخوشب
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2016)

انا الغسيل الابيض بطلت اغسله على السخن--
انا خلاص الحراره فى الغساله دى دايما عملاها على 0
 ليييه بئااا قولوا لى ليه
 اقول لكم-- اصلى كنت الابيض دايما اغليه على 80 او 90
 و بعدين اجى اغسل غسله الوان و انسى اشيل الحراراه كله يبهت و يبووووظ
 اجى اغسل بلوفرات القاهم كشووووووووووووووووووو
بعد ما بوظت كزا دفعه هدوم -- اخذت قرار انى مش هستخدم الغلى بعد اليوم
و الهدوم بتطل نضيفه و جميله


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا الغسيل الابيض بطلت اغسله على السخن--
> انا خلاص الحراره فى الغساله دى دايما عملاها على 0
> ليييه بئااا قولوا لى ليه
> اقول لكم-- اصلى كنت الابيض دايما اغليه على 80 او 90
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه حصلت معايا اكتر من مرة والغريب ان الهدوم اللى بتكرمش مهما اتكوت مبتتفردش
بس الغسيل الابيض على البارد مش بيعجبنى اوى فمضطرة بس عودت نفسى اول حاجة ابصلها زرار الحرارة leasantr


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2016)

*أنا أفهمك 

هو بعد ما بيغسل غسلة كبيرة (بيعمل موضوع فى المنتدى) 

أوم ينشره (share) عنده فى البلكونة (الصفحة) 

أوم الجيران  (المتابعين) يشموا ريحة الغسيل كلهم ييجوا يتفرجوا عل الغسيل 

:t11:

فى الآخر أنا ما بأحقدش و لا حاجة 

موضوع حلو جدا 

:t39:

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *جبتو العدد دا من اين ؟
> لما بانزل لآخر الصفحة بجد الساعة - ولا يوجد ارقام لعدد الزائرين ؟​*





aymonded قال:


> *ازاي يا غالي المفروض يظهر عند الجميع بعد مربع الرد السريع على البار من أسفل
> فيها عدد المتواجدين بيوضح الزائرين والأعضاء !!!!*​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت بتشكك فى ذمتنا يا " كليمو " ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هما كانوا 170 وأنا لامؤاخذة أكلت عليك زائر وخلتهم 169 ؟ّ!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الصورة أهى علشان تتأكد ...دى كمان بعد ما زوار قروا وخرجوا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]




​


+ماريا+ قال:


> غلطانه هى عايزه توفر عليك تمن غساله جديده



*[FONT=&quot]أنا كمان وفرت لها ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفرت نفسى كلى على بعضى كدة 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *عموما خلاص بستلة الغسيل والباجور والبُطاس على عبود
> وانا عليا عصاية الغلية الخوشب
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]باشا ...أحنا كدة بقينا مواليد 88 رسمى ...*​​ :fun_lol:​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ا
> اجى اغسل بلوفرات القاهم كشووووووووووووووووووو
> بعد ما بوظت كزا دفعه هدوم -- اخذت قرار انى مش هستخدم الغلى بعد اليوم
> و الهدوم بتطل نضيفه و جميله





soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه حصلت معايا اكتر من مرة والغريب ان الهدوم اللى بتكرمش مهما اتكوت مبتتفردش
> بس الغسيل الابيض على البارد مش بيعجبنى اوى فمضطرة بس عودت نفسى اول حاجة ابصلها زرار الحرارة leasantr


 *[FONT=&quot]خدوا بقى خبرتى فى موضوع ( اللوندرى ) دة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يتغلى بث هو الملابس القطنية البيضااااااء – ملايات سرير أكياس مخدات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القمصان الرجالى لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ...تتغسل بمية بااااااردة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أتغلت لا يمكن أبداً تتكوى ...أنسى

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البلوفرات ممنوع منعاً باتاً تهوب ناحية الغسالة ..لا سخن ولا بارد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عايزة توفرى ...تنقعى البلوفر فى مية ساقعة وشوية برسيل يدوى فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حابة كلور ألوان دوبيه الأول فى المية قبل ما تنقعى البلوفرات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الألوان أقلبيها على ضهرها قبل ما تحطيها فى الغسالة وع البااااارد 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] و ... :closedeye[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]عن خبرة زوجية :closedeye
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ... لو عندك قميص أبيض أو بلوزة حابة تصبغيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حطى معاها أى حاجة حمرا ....وعلى درجة الغلية ...يطلع بامبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أى حاجة زرقا ...يطلع سماوى ...ولا أجدعها مصبغة 
[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *عموما خلاص بستلة الغسيل والباجور والبُطاس على عبود
> وانا عليا عصاية الغلية الخوشب
> *​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> وبعدين الاستاذ عبود هو السبب
> انا كنت بقرا فى الموضوع ومنسجمة
> وهوب لقتنى وقعت فى حلة غليه وبوتاس :59:
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]مين دة اللى جاب سيرة البوتاس ؟!!*​​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2016)

شباب، بعيدا عن الروح الفكاهية في الموضوع، لكني لمست أنكم فعلا مستغربين الرقم ده، الرقم ده بسبب صفحات الفيس بوك، وخصوصا صفحة فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي، فعند نشر لينك يدخل هذا العدد وأكثر، فالصفحة قاربت 700 ألف عضو.


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

Molka Molkan قال:


> شباب، بعيدا عن الروح الفكاهية في الموضوع، لكني لمست أنكم فعلا مستغربين الرقم ده، الرقم ده بسبب صفحات الفيس بوك، وخصوصا صفحة فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي، فعند نشر لينك يدخل هذا العدد وأكثر، فالصفحة قاربت 700 ألف عضو.




ايوه كده نورت الممحكمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2016)

وده الموضوع الأخير لأستاذ أيمن..


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2016)

المنتدى مش هايكون نشيط زي الأول إلا بشوية إعتبارات، بس معتقدش أنه جه الوقت علينا كلنا أننا ننفذها بصدق مع نفسنا.


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2016)

نييجي للجد بقى علشان انا كنت باهزر كتير في الموضوع، هو العدد مش غريب عادةً لأن فيه بيدخل اكتر من كده على موضوعات تانية كتير مهمة، ومش كل اللي بيدخل بيقرأ الموضوع، ففيه ناس عندها حب استطلاع وناس مجرد بتشوف شكل اللنك بيودي فين وبيتخرج على طكول من غير ما تقرأ، او واحد بيدوس خطأ منه وبيطلع على طوووول، لكن مش كل الناس بيعجبها الكلام أو ربما عجبها لكن مش مقالاتي ولا كتاباتي عليها قابلية عظمى كده زي ما بيبان لناس كتير... يعني انا برضو مش مشهور للدرجة دية.. فمش حد يفهم غلط​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]باشا ...أحنا كدة بقينا مواليد 88 رسمى ...*​​ :fun_lol:​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]خدوا بقى خبرتى فى موضوع ( اللوندرى ) دة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يتغلى بث هو الملابس القطنية البيضااااااء – ملايات سرير أكياس مخدات*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]القمصان الرجالى لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ...تتغسل بمية بااااااردة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أتغلت لا يمكن أبداً تتكوى ...أنسى
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البلوفرات ممنوع منعاً باتاً تهوب ناحية الغسالة ..لا سخن ولا بارد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عايزة توفرى ...تنقعى البلوفر فى مية ساقعة وشوية برسيل يدوى فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حابة كلور ألوان دوبيه الأول فى المية قبل ما تنقعى البلوفرات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الألوان أقلبيها على ضهرها قبل ما تحطيها فى الغسالة وع البااااارد
> [/FONT]*
> ...



ما هذه الروعة في المعرفة يا عبود. خبرتك فاقت خبرة الكثير من ربات المنزل.
إذا كان الطلاق يعلم الرجال الشؤون المنزلية هكذا، أنصح كل امرأة أن تطلق زوجها لمدة سنة ثم تعود اليه :99:  
لا سمح الله كلام هزار طبعا.

لفتت نظري الفقرة الأخيرة :  عن "خبرة زوجية".
هل هذا ما كان يحصل قبل الطلاق :t25:

أتمنى أن لا تأخذ الستات بنصيحتك التلوينية [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2016)

*هههههههههههههههههههه انت هاتضيع يا عبود على المصابغ شغلها وتفلسها
*​


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

روز باللبن وقولنا هواية مشويات وقولنا اكيل وبيعمل اكله بنفسه انما كمان غسيل ونقع لالالا كده كتير الراجل ده لازم يتجوز تانى وبسرعة


----------



## كليماندوس (11 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *ازاي يا غالي المفروض يظهر عند الجميع بعد مربع الرد السريع على البار من أسفل
> فيها عدد المتواجدين بيوضح الزائرين والأعضاء !!!!*​


*ظهر / ظهر ...
لكنى لم اكن ادقق النظر عليه " بإعتباره فاصل تنظيمى لشكل الصفحه = ديكور يعنى " 
و بعد ملاحظة مشرفتنا " سول " + تعقيبك مشرفنا ايمن - وصلت المعلومة و شكرا على التوضيح " لكليكما " 
 وبعد توضيحكما و تدقيق النظر به وجدت  المتواجدين الان انا و " امنا* *امة* " :mus13:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنت بتشكك فى ذمتنا يا " كليمو " ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هما كانوا 170 وأنا لامؤاخذة أكلت عليك زائر وخلتهم 169 ؟ّ!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الصورة أهى علشان تتأكد ...دى كمان بعد ما زوار قروا وخرجوا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
لا تشكيك ولا حاجا آل عياذو بالله - انا بسى اللى ما كونتش باخود بالى من البار دا و تصورت ان الكلا كان على صفحة عا الفيس - يعنى مجرد لبس فى تفهم الوضع موش اكتر :smi411:*​​​​


----------



## كليماندوس (11 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> انما كمان غسيل ونقع لالالا كده كتير الراجل ده لازم يتجوز تانى وبسرعة


طالما الموضوع قلب غسيل + ... :36_11_10: 

بالنسبة لغسيل " كل ما هو ابيض " :
2 ملعقة كبيرة ملح ليمون يضافو على باستيلة من النوع المخصص لوضع الطعام بالثلاجة - مليئة بالماء مع التحريك لتمام الذوبان " بيذوب بسرعة و بلا مجهود يذكر "
ثم تلقى المياه بطشت بلاستيك يملا بالماء بعد ذلك و يوضع به كل الغسيل الابيض بحيث تغطى المياه كل الغسيل تماما
يترك من المساء الى ظهر اليوم التالى - ثم ينشل من الماء و يعصر كما الشرابات " يعنى دونما عصير جامد = كُلشى ، و تفرغ المياه و تعاد الكره السابقة تماما الى المساء و يعصر كلشى ثانية و يوضع بالغسالة مع :
( خلط كمية المسحوق الاوتوماتيك ابو غسلة و نصف - على البروجرام A  - بثُمن ملعقة شاى من مسحوق الزهره فى كيس منفصل مع التاكد من خلط مسحوق الزهرة جيدا ثم اعادة معايرته لملىء الدُرجين بالغسالة ، ثم ضبط البروجرام كما سبق *مع منع التسخين نهائى* )
مع تكرار اضافة مسحوق الزهرة بعد سحب المسحوق من الدرج الاوسط = اى بعد الـ C  اثناء التشغيل و بنفس مقدار الزهرة السابق بوضعه فى الدرج   
و النتيجة ,,, وااااو

- - -​التسخين هو فقط لغسل الغسالة نفسها ( دورة الخل ) و حبذا لو اضافة كوب ملح ليمون عند التشغيل " مع التسخين طبعا "

- - -​مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2016)

*معلشي يا إيريني ولو فيها تعب انتِ مش حددتتي نوعية الطشت أن كان بلاستيكي الصنع أم ألمونيومي الصنع 
مع الاعتذار لطشت النحاس بتاع زماان مش فيه منه دلوقتي خالص
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *معلشي يا إيريني ولو فيها تعب انتِ مش حددتتي نوعية الطشت أن كان بلاستيكي الصنع أم ألمونيومي الصنع
> مع الاعتذار لطشت النحاس بتاع زماان مش فيه منه دلوقتي خالص
> *​




*أنا باقول ألمونيوم مش بلاستيك 

عشان يستحمل غليان الماية و البوتاص 

ولا إنت بتزهر بس ؟؟

:new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> طالما الموضوع قلب غسيل + ... :36_11_10:
> 
> بالنسبة لغسيل " كل ما هو ابيض " :
> 2 ملعقة كبيرة ملح ليمون يضافو على باستيلة من النوع المخصص لوضع الطعام بالثلاجة - مليئة بالماء مع التحريك لتمام الذوبان " بيذوب بسرعة و بلا مجهود يذكر "
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]باشا ...أحنا كدة بقينا مواليد 88 رسمى ...*​​ :fun_lol:​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]خدوا بقى خبرتى فى موضوع ( اللوندرى ) دة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يتغلى بث هو الملابس القطنية البيضااااااء – ملايات سرير أكياس مخدات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القمصان الرجالى لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ...تتغسل بمية بااااااردة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أتغلت لا يمكن أبداً تتكوى ...أنسى
> 
> ...



*أنا وقعت فى الجوازة يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااان 

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> روز باللبن وقولنا هواية مشويات وقولنا اكيل وبيعمل اكله بنفسه انما كمان غسيل ونقع لالالا كده كتير الراجل ده لازم يتجوز تانى وبسرعة



*ما هو بعد ما أثبت لنا إنه شاطر فى الغسيل و الطبيخ 

مش ممكن يتجوز 

دا يبقى مجنو 

:new6:​*


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا باقول ألمونيوم مش بلاستيك
> 
> عشان يستحمل غليان الماية و البوتاص
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس و عبووود-- ايييييه دااا
دا انتوا تدوا دروس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد جنبكوا خيييبه
بس انت طويييل البال جدا يا كليمو


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2016)

*ودية كانت استغاثة عشم 310 هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش حد يعشم في قوي كده انا مش اقدر احل مشاكل الناس على مستوى الشرق الأوسط*
​


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا وقعت فى الجوازة يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



انا بقول دى قدرات خاصة وحرام نساوى الناس ببعضيها  اييييه يلا الحمد لله على كل حال وكل واحد بياخد نصيبه :94:


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كليماندوس و عبووود-- ايييييه دااا
> دا انتوا تدوا دروس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الواحد جنبكوا خيييبه
> بس انت طويييل البال جدا يا كليمو



عاملين فيها فالحين علشان بنغلى ونزهر طيب اديهم اهم بينقعوا ويغلوا ويزهروا وكمان بيعرفا يطلعوا بقع بوصفات منزلية سهلة ورخيصة شوفتى الهنا 
كده مش نافع دى منافسة شرسة وقوية طول عمره طشت النقع صديق الانثى :smil8:


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2016)

*احنا على فكرة منافسين اقوياء مش تستيهنوا بينا، احنا بنطبخ ونغسل ونربي ونخيط ونفصل ونطرز ونصلح في البيت وكمان ينشتغل ونكتب ونقرأ وبنسوق العربية كمان ونشتري من السوق الخضار وبنعمل كل حاجة بلا استثناء ما عدا الطب والهندسة والفلك ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *احنا على فكرة منافسين اقوياء مش تستيهنوا بينا، احنا بنطبخ ونغسل ونربي ونخيط ونفصل ونطرز ونصلح في البيت وكمان ينشتغل ونكتب ونقرأ وبنسوق العربية كمان ونشتري من السوق الخضار وبنعمل كل حاجة بلا استثناء ما عدا الطب والهندسة والفلك ههههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههههههه طيب تمام خالص خلولنا التقيلة :ura1:


----------



## كليماندوس (12 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كليماندوس و عبووود-- ايييييه دااا
> دا انتوا تدوا دروس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*آدينا إدينا الدرس ، الباقى بقى عليكو " فى الاكرامية "*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس انت طويييل البال جدا يا كليمو


*دا من حيث طريقة التوضيح ؟ ابقى اللخص اكتر ؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> اديهم اهم بينقعوا ويغلوا ويزهروا وكمان بيعرفا يطلعوا بقع بوصفات منزلية سهلة


*هوا عاد حد بيغلى ديلوقتى ؟
ثم من اين جئتى بمقولة " بيطلعو بقع " دى ؟

عن نفسى لم اذكرها لانى لا اقوم بها + لا توجد عندى خبراتها *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *آدينا إدينا الدرس ، الباقى بقى عليكو " فى الاكرامية "*
> 
> *دا من حيث طريقة التوضيح ؟ ابقى اللخص اكتر ؟*


 لا اقصد طويل البال فى الموضوع نفسه -- اقصد بالاخص النقع  لتانى يوم دى و اشطف و انقع--
انا الحقيقه لو اطول ادوس على زرار القى الغسيل فى دقيقه اتغسل حتى لو النضافه بتاعتوا 80% هقبل مش همانع لان عمر اللبس اصلا على الشخص مبيكملش كام ساعه على بعض و بيرجع لاحضان سبت الغسيل تانى و الغساله من جديد--
صدقنى اوقات لبس بيبقى يدوب اتشال من الغسيل يتلبس دقيقه واحده و يتقلع على سبت الغسيل تانى و يكون منظره كائنه ملبوس بقاله اسبوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2016)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *شباب*، بعيدا عن الروح الفكاهية في الموضوع، لكني لمست أنكم فعلا مستغربين الرقم ده، الرقم ده بسبب صفحات الفيس بوك، وخصوصا صفحة فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي، فعند نشر لينك يدخل هذا العدد وأكثر، فالصفحة قاربت 700 ألف عضو.


 *[FONT=&quot]أهوه ...بيقول ( شباب ) عرفت منين أننا مواليد 88 ؟!!:thnk0001:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عدد 700 ألف عضو رقم كبير ..يبقى عدد 200 هو رقم هزيل جداً للمتابعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الأقل ننتظر 1000 مشاهدة خلال اليوم الواحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن طبعاً شكراً على توضيحك اللى فى محله و صحيح[/FONT]*​ 


Molka Molkan قال:


> وده الموضوع الأخير لأستاذ أيمن..


 *[FONT=&quot]مش كنت بتستخدم خاصية الأنفزة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أول مرة اشوف أسمك منور بين الأعضاء 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وكمان كفاية انه منور فى موضوع ليا 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> لفتت نظري الفقرة الأخيرة :  عن "خبرة زوجية".
> هل هذا ما كان يحصل قبل الطلاق :t25:


 *[FONT=&quot]نعم نعم ...كانت أول صدمة فى الحياة الزوجية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الولة المكوجى مطلع لى المكواة فيها قميص لونه روز ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يابنى القميص دة مش بتاعى – صحيح نفس الماركة ونفس المقاس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش بتاعى ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يابيه والله بتاعك – مش بتاعى – بتاع حضرتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى عافية يا لة ؟؟ ... ماعنديش قميص روز [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى جت بمنتهى الهدووووووووووءءء وأخدت منه المكواة وحاسبته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودخلت بهدوووووووووءء تانى علقتهم فى الدولاب ..!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= القميص دة مش بتاعى ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- بس لونه ( بئا ) حلو ويمشى مع البدلة الكُحلى 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2016)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بئى قلبت ملايه بحاالها من الابيض للاصفر
 بس للاسف مكنتش غاسله المخدات معاها -- فباقت الملايه صفراء و المخدات بيضاء هههههههههههههههههههه
دا غير بئا باقى الحجات --
 بس حلو بردوا  الاميص الروز اهو نفع كائنه اميص جديد و ماشى مع البدله ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بئى قلبت ملايه بحاالها من الابيض للاصفر
> بس للاسف مكنتش غاسله المخدات معاها -- فباقت الملايه صفراء و المخدات بيضاء هههههههههههههههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]دى ظاهرة منتشرة بقى ..!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش لية مصدقنى أنه ولا أجدع مصبغة تقدر تصبغ كدة ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نعم نعم ...كانت أول صدمة فى الحياة الزوجية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الولة المكوجى مطلع لى المكواة فيها قميص لونه روز ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يابنى القميص دة مش بتاعى – صحيح نفس الماركة ونفس المقاس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش بتاعى ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يابيه والله بتاعك – مش بتاعى – بتاع حضرتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى عافية يا لة ؟؟ ... ماعنديش قميص روز [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى جت بمنتهى الهدووووووووووءءء وأخدت منه المكواة وحاسبته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودخلت بهدوووووووووءء تانى علقتهم فى الدولاب ..!![/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= القميص دة مش بتاعى ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- بس لونه ( بئا ) حلو ويمشى مع البدلة الكُحلى
> [/FONT]*
> ...



طيب ما الست كانت بتوفرلك اهو مش بدل متجيب قميص روز  ايوه عليكم الرجاله دى مبيعجبهاش العجب 
هى بتصبغ حلو اه بس داهية لو طلع مبقع حته روز وحتة بلونه الاولانى  فواحده صاحبتنا حابة تصلح غلطتها فقوم ايه جابت شوية ميه وقيمة كوب كلور مركز :new6: ونقعت فيه القميص:thnk0001: جبت اجله :smil15:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

*طب على حس إن إحنا إكتشفنا إنكم فتكين فتاكة 

عايزة حل لقعر المكواة * ​


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2016)

*هاتي شوية خل مع بيكربونات صوديوم من عند العطار بس حطيها في اناء عميق لأنها هاتفور جامد، وبعدين حطيها على المكواة وسبيها شوية وبفرشة سنان ناعمة جداً ادعكيها خفيف وامسحيها بقوطة نظيفة هاتنضف معاكي كويس جداً.

*​


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2016)

*وصحيح مش تنسى كل فترة تحطي شوية خل مع الماء جوه المكواة لأن واضح انها بالبخار، وشغليها لغاية ما تلاقي المية اللي فيه شخنت مشيها على اي قماشة وبعدين سبيها تبرد خالص وتخلصي من الماء بالخل بعد كده، واغسليها برذو وهي باردة بالطريقة اللي قلت لك عليها وامسحيها بفوطة ناعمة، المهم مش تستخدمي اي حاجة تخليها تتجرح وخلي بالك.*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هاتي شوية خل مع بيكربونات صوديوم من عند العطار بس حطيها في اناء عميق لأنها هاتفور جامد، وبعدين حطيها على المكواة وسبيها شوية وبفرشة سنان ناعمة جداً ادعكيها خفيف وامسحيها بقوطة نظيفة هاتنضف معاكي كويس جداً.
> 
> *​






aymonded قال:


> *وصحيح مش تنسى كل فترة تحطي شوية خل مع الماء جوه المكواة لأن واضح انها بالبخار، وشغليها لغاية ما تلاقي المية اللي فيه شخنت مشيها على اي قماشة وبعدين سبيها تبرد خالص وتخلصي من الماء بالخل بعد كده، واغسليها برذو وهي باردة بالطريقة اللي قلت لك عليها وامسحيها بفوطة ناعمة، المهم مش تستخدمي اي حاجة تخليها تتجرح وخلي بالك.*​



*ح أجرب و اقولك 

شكرا جزيلا ​*


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2016)

العفو على ايه بس انا مجرب ده كله وماشي معايا كويس جداً
لو مش نفع جربي الخل وملح الليمون
​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اقصد بالاخص النقع  لتانى يوم دى *و اشطف* و انقع--


*لا يوجد اى شطف - مجرد نقع على دفعتين متاتاليتين*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا الحقيقه لو اطول ادوس على زرار القى الغسيل فى دقيقه اتغسل حتى لو النضافه بتاعتوا 80% هقبل مش همانع لان عمر اللبس اصلا على الشخص مبيكملش كام ساعه على بعض و بيرجع لاحضان سبت الغسيل تانى و الغساله من جديد--


*طاب مهو الغسالة الفولـ 2 ماتك حققت دا - و اصبح الغسيل بضغطة زرار و كمان تتركيها وتفعلى شيئا اخر - و هكذا تبقى غسلتى و بالا مجهود يذكر - مجرد ضغطة زرار*
*- - - 
نصيحة بعد كُتر بحث و قراءة كتب عن صيانه  الفولـ 2 ماتك  - 
لكى تغسلى عليها إنشالله كُل يوم - لكن لا يزيد عن غسلة " مره " واحــــــدة فقط باليوم*​


----------



## أَمَة (13 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *لا يوجد اى شطف - مجرد نقع على دفعتين متاتاليتين*
> 
> *طاب مهو الغسالة الفولـ 2 ماتك حققت دا - و اصبح الغسيل بضغطة زرار و كمان تتركيها وتفعلى شيئا اخر - و هكذا تبقى غسلتى و بالا مجهود يذكر - مجرد ضغطة زرار*
> *- - -
> ...



الكلام انك مش تقدر تغسل أكثر من غسلة في اليوم في الغسالة ال full automatic  غير صحيح. مفيش مرة أغسل أقل من ثلاث غسلات ورا بعض من غير ما الغسالة تستريح. استعملت غسالتي القديمة مدة 22 سنة، و أظن أن لولا استعمالي للكلوركس مع الغسيل الأبيض لكنت لا أزال استعملها لليوم. الغسالة مش تعطلت تقنيا انما بقت تسرب ماء من القعر و اعتقد أن الكلوركس خلال عشرين سنة نخرها. الجديدة صار عمرها 10 سنوات ولسه بستعمل كلوركس ولسه بغسل ثلاث مرات ورا بعض.

بس يا حبوا الغسالة ال full automatic مش تخلص الغسيل بدقيقتي... مدة الغسيل حسب الدورة التي تختارينها. ممكن يكون 30 دقيقة اقله، الى ساعة ونصف.

نضافة الغسيل مش مسؤولية الغسالة انما اللي يشغل الغسالة.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب على حس إن إحنا إكتشفنا إنكم فتكين فتاكة
> 
> عايزة حل لقعر المكواة * ​




يا باشمهندسة

ينفع الموضوع دة للاستفادة منه ؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=265662


----------



## كليماندوس (13 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> الكلام انك مش تقدر تغسل أكثر من غسلة في اليوم في الغسالة ال full automatic  غير صحيح. مفيش مرة أغسل أقل من ثلاث غسلات ورا بعض *من غير ما الغسالة تستريح*.


*و هذا بالظبط بيت القصيد - ترييح موتورها " تبريده تماما "*
فبدلا من استعمالها ثلاث مرات متتاليه - *استعمالها يوميا *مره  واحده و ترك باقى اليوم لتبريد الموتور تماما 


أَمَة قال:


> استعملت غسالتي القديمة مدة 22 سنة، و أظن أن لولا استعمالي للكلوركس مع الغسيل الأبيض لكنت لا أزال استعملها لليوم. الغسالة مش تعطلت تقنيا انما بقت تسرب ماء من القعر


*بعد كثرة اطلاع سواء بالكتب " و " مواضيع الصيانة على النت و بعد قيامى بعمل بعض الاصلاحات لصيانة الغسالة - 
احب ان اوضح /
من اسباب تسريب المياه :
1 - تشقق بالاطار الكاوتش المانع للتسرب بين بابها و الحلة الداخلية
2 - ضعف فى صمام التحكم بدخول المياه الى الغسالة
3 - تشقق الخرطوم الاخذ من صمام دخول المياه و الى الحلة الخارجية
4 - اخيرا جسم الحلة الخارجية - و لو تاكدنا من هذا الخلل فلابد من اما لحامها او تغييرها *


أَمَة قال:


> نضافة الغسيل مش مسؤولية الغسالة انما اللي يشغل الغسالة.


*هذا بالاضافه الى - كلما قلت كمية الغسيل بالمره الواحده إزدادت نظافته ( لان الغساله مصممه لتعمل وفق وزن محدد ) فكلما قل العسيل تم تعويض الوزن بالمياه و بالتالى يتم التنظيف بجوده اعلى
- - - 
بالطبع الغساله هى آله - فكلما راعينا جانب المحافظه عليها اثناء تشغيلها ، كلما استمرت فى العمل معنا مده اطول - و العكس صحيح
 و بالطبع كُل له ظروفه و ايضا وجهه نظره فى تشغيل ( أى مُعده ) ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]فيه سائل ( مُزيل للصدأ ) بيتباع عبوات زى عبوات صابون المواعين السائل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سعر العبوة 5 جنيه ونص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]رشيه ع المكواة وهى باردة طبعاً وسيبيه خمس دقيقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد كدة أمسحى بفوطة عادية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ينفع كمان للصدا اللى بتسيبه الكباسين ع القماش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقطة واحدة عليه ...وبعد كدة دخليه الغسالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بالنسبة للأسكندرانية هنلاقوه فى المنشية ( إن شاء الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للقاهريين موجود فى سوق العتبة وما حوله أو أسواق المنهل للى ساكن فى مدينة نصر  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو فى ميدان الجامع اللى ساكن فى مصر الجديدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ملحوظة ) العبوة شكلها معفن ...لكن السائل اللى جواها سحررررى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الموضوع دهون كان مفتوح لأية ؟
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مش فاكر
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (13 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه سائل ( مُزيل للصدأ ) بيتباع عبوات زى عبوات صابون المواعين السائل
> سعر العبوة 5 جنيه ونص​**ينفع كمان للصدا اللى بتسيبه الكباسين ع القماش
> نقطة واحدة عليه ...وبعد كدة دخليه الغسالة​ *





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]


*معلومة جديدة لم اكن اعرفها - شكرا أ/ عبـــود على المعلومة + العطاء و نفع الغير​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو الموضوع دهون كان مفتوح لأية ؟​*


*كان عن " الإستغاثة "​*[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2016)

*شوف الموضوع بدأ بإيه وانتهى بإيه
اضرب لايك وقول سبحان الله
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و هذا بالظبط بيت القصيد - ترييح موتورها " تبريده تماما "*
> فبدلا من استعمالها ثلاث مرات متتاليه - *استعمالها يوميا *مره واحده و ترك باقى اليوم لتبريد الموتور تماما *.*




لا أبدا! أنا لا اعطي الغسالة الفرصة ليبرد موتورها. النص الذي كتبته جعل كلامي يفهم بالعكس. هذا كان النص:

"مفيش مرة أغسل أقل من ثلاث غسلات ورا بعض من غير ما الغسالة تستريح. " المقصود هو أني كل مرة كنت أغسل ثلاث مرات *ورا بعض **. *ورا بعض يعني بدون توقف، بدون ما الغسالة تستريح. كان لازم أحط فاصلة (،) بعد ورا بعض.



كليماندوس قال:


> *بعد كثرة اطلاع سواء بالكتب " و " مواضيع الصيانة على النت و بعد قيامى بعمل بعض الاصلاحات لصيانة الغسالة -
> احب ان اوضح /
> من اسباب تسريب المياه :
> 1 - تشقق بالاطار الكاوتش المانع للتسرب بين بابها و الحلة الداخلية
> ...




أنا غيرتها عملا بنصيحة شخص يشتغل في تصليح الغسالات. 




كليماندوس قال:


> *هذا بالاضافه الى - كلما قلت كمية الغسيل بالمره الواحده إزدادت نظافته ( لان الغساله مصممه لتعمل وفق وزن محدد ) فكلما قل العسيل تم تعويض الوزن بالمياه و بالتالى يتم التنظيف بجوده اعلى
> - - -
> بالطبع الغساله هى آله - فكلما راعينا جانب المحافظه عليها اثناء تشغيلها ، كلما استمرت فى العمل معنا مده اطول - و العكس صحيح
> و بالطبع كُل له ظروفه و ايضا وجهه نظره فى تشغيل ( أى مُعده ) ...*



فقط من أجل المعلومة.

غسالتي الحالية، وجميع الغسالات الحديثة، تستعمل اقل كمية ممكنة من الماء، من أجل توفير الماء. ويطلق على هذه الغسالة: High Efficiency Water ، يستعمل معها مسحوق غسيل مخصص لها عليه شعار (HE). 

يوجد فيها برنامج يراقب (sensor) كمية الغسيل فيملأ الغسالة بالكمية المناسبة لكمية الغسيل. بصراحة لم افرح بها كثيرا عندما اشتريتها وخفت أن تكون نتيجة الغسيل ليس كما أريد. ولكن في النهاية كنت مرتاحة معها ووجدت طريقي في المناورة.

الإنسان سيد الآلة .


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *شوف الموضوع بدأ بإيه وانتهى بإيه
> اضرب لايك وقول سبحان الله
> ههههههههههههههههه
> *​



هو من الأول بدأ بموضوعين: (1) أيمن و (2) التدبير المنزلي 

هذا كرم عبود في الموضوعات. Buy one get one free


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> يا باشمهندسة
> 
> ينفع الموضوع دة للاستفادة منه ؟
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=265662





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه سائل ( مُزيل للصدأ ) بيتباع عبوات زى عبوات صابون المواعين السائل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سعر العبوة 5 جنيه ونص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]رشيه ع المكواة وهى باردة طبعاً وسيبيه خمس دقيقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد كدة أمسحى بفوطة عادية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ينفع كمان للصدا اللى بتسيبه الكباسين ع القماش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقطة واحدة عليه ...وبعد كدة دخليه الغسالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> بالنسبة للأسكندرانية هنلاقوه فى المنشية ( إن شاء الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للقاهريين موجود فى سوق العتبة وما حوله أو أسواق المنهل للى ساكن فى مدينة نصر  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو فى ميدان الجامع اللى ساكن فى مصر الجديدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ملحوظة ) العبوة شكلها معفن ...لكن السائل اللى جواها سحررررى
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الموضوع دهون كان مفتوح لأية ؟
> ...


*
شكرا جزيلا 

بس دا مش صدأ 

دا أنا فى يوم كنت بأكوى فوق قماشة بوليستر 

فلزقت فى المكواة 

:cry2:

ما يمنعش إذا فشلت طريقة أيمن 

أجرب بأة باقى الطرق 

:smil12:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> هو من الأول بدأ بموضوعين: (1) أيمن و (2) التدبير المنزلي
> 
> هذا كرم عبود في الموضوعات. Buy one get one free



:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مايو 2016)

ايمن معي لك سؤال يطرح نفسه بقوه ..انت معك ولد؟ واذا معك انت مربيه زي ماتربيت بيفهم في كل حاجه وفي اي حاجه بيفهم في الطبيخ وفي الغسيل وفي تنظيف وفي الزراعه وفي تربية الحيوانات اذاا نعم انا اتقدم وتطمن تراني فقيرة الحال غنية نفس ماتتشرط.. الحين بتلقى البنات طوابير بس الحمد الله a1:سبقتكن:t23:
ماهو مقبول والله تحشر كل نساء المنتتدى في زاويه جذي انت اكيد تربية امك وكنت اخر العنقود واشك انك تعلمت شي من حرمتك ..
>> داخله على طمع عسى افلح بس وما ارجع خايبه خخ


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايمن معي لك سؤال يطرح نفسه بقوه ..انت معك ولد؟ واذا معك انت مربيه زي ماتربيت بيفهم في كل حاجه وفي اي حاجه بيفهم في الطبيخ وفي الغسيل وفي تنظيف وفي الزراعه وفي تربية الحيوانات اذاا نعم انا اتقدم وتطمن تراني فقيرة الحال غنية نفس ماتتشرط.. الحين بتلقى البنات طوابير بس الحمد الله a1:سبقتكن:t23:
> ماهو مقبول والله تحشر كل نساء المنتتدى في زاويه جذي انت اكيد تربية امك وكنت اخر العنقود واشك انك تعلمت شي من حرمتك ..
> >> داخله على طمع عسى افلح بس وما ارجع خايبه خخ



*هههههههههههههههه بس انا مش بافهم لا في الصيدلة ولا الهندسة ولا الطب ولا الفلك ولا الطيران
وانا مش تربية الوالدة ولا حاجة انا تربية السيد الوالد وجدتي خلوني اعتمد على نفسي في كل حاجة
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مايو 2016)

اجل الوالد وجدتك علموك انا مرحتش بعيد عرفت محدش علمك
الا شخص قريب منك جدا وفي سن صغيره عسى يخليهم لك
لو احياء ويرحمهم لو اموت او احياء

بهزر معاك عارفه مش بتفهم في كل حاجه بس بتفهم
في حاجات غالبا الرجال مش بيفهمو فيها وده سبب
استغرابنا هنا ..وعموما هذا شي رائع لازم المجالات
متبقاش محتكره وخصوصا في اللي يتعلق في البيت


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اجل الوالد وجدتك علموك انا مرحتش بعيد عرفت محدش علمك
> الا شخص قريب منك جدا وفي سن صغيره عسى يخليهم لك
> لو احياء ويرحمهم لو اموت او احياء
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي هما اتوفوا جدتي اتوفت 90 سنة والوالد اتوفى 80 سنة
هو يمكن علشان كنت ابن وحيد فحبوا يخلوني ابقى مسئول عن كل حاجة منذ الطفولة
يعني وانا من عمر 9 سنين كنت باعرف اقص القماش واطرز وافصل طبعاً على قد سنى واطبخ واشتري كل حاجة
وتطور الموضوع بعد كده وهكذا لغاية النهاردة بقى وانا عمري دلوقتي 18 سنة مع الشغل والنفاذ
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

